

Sex and Race Discrimination in Academia Starts Even Before Grad School - Geekette
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/sex-and-race-discrimination-in-academia-starts-even-before-grad-school/

======
Geekette
It would be interesting to see what results would be observed if the
experiment were repeated in startup land. I.e. 6500 emails with the same
specific query in relation to potential career direction or startup-related
problem sent to industry peers.

